
Windows on ARM needs more support from developers - whack
https://andregarzia.com/2020/01/windows-on-arm-needs-more-support-from-developers.html
======
ocdtrekkie
Putting effort into Windows on ARM development made some sense when Windows
had mobile phones. Without Windows Mobile, ARM devices don't have enough
penetration in the platform to make a difference.

I suspect Microsoft is going to be feeling the impact of abandoning mobile on
their other projects and goals for many years to come.

------
ThrowawayR2
The author suggests that Microsoft try to build a developer ecosystem on ARM,
forgetting that Microsoft already spent a ton of money on developer evangelism
and sponsoring ports of apps to Windows on ARM for Windows Phone and the early
ARM based Surface/Surface 2 to no avail. It really makes no sense for them to
continue to flush money down the drain.

~~~
cylinder714
The difference is that the Surface Pro X is running true, full Windows 10
ported to ARM64, not Windows Mobile or that hobbled OS that ran on the earlier
Surface tablet. It's a different device entirely.

------
rajesh-s
This is probably the biggest challenge for ARM and its partners today. It'll
be interesting to find out how they incentivise developers and envision the
enable ecosystem efforts in this direction.

